
Language at the End of the World - Thevet
http://www.cabinetmagazine.org/issues/64/mikanowski.php
======
jimmywanger
It's sort of funny how much progress you can make with a green-field project.
For instance, English currently is so crufty that it's hard to argue that it's
a logical language.

Once you start over without any more preconceptions than "I can write things
on paper that other people will understand later" things start to get
interesting.

